# 2.Mahnung von BFS risk &collection GmbH an meine 13.Jährige Tochter



## panikmama (23 August 2011)

Zuerst kam am 13.07.11 ein Schreiben mit der Überschrift "Letzte außergerichtliche Mahnung" mit einem Betrag von 30,-€ (ab Feb.11 bis Juni 11 monatl. 5,-€+ 5 Mahngebühr) mit dem Button von WEB.de.
Meine Tochter (13 J.) ist sich sicher keinen Vertrag mit Web.abgesclossen zu haben , nur ein Freemailaccount erstellt.Am 10.08.11 Forderung der 1&1 Mail& Media GmbH durch das Inkassobüro BFS risk&Collektion GmbH ,33415 Verl über 66,25 €..Gestern Mahnug vom Inkasso über 89,90 €.
Mittlerweile hat mir meine Tochter gestanden ihr Alter etwas nach oben korrigiert zu haben , aus 13J wurden 19, aber an einen Vertragsabschuss ( z.B. WEB-Club) kann sie sich nicht erinnern, das glaube ich Ihr mittlerweile nach den gelesenen Beiträgen zum Thema unverschuldet WEB-Club Mitgliedschaft.Ich werde dem Inkasso erst mal ne Mail schreiben mit den Textvorschlag aus dem Forum. Halte Euch auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## BenTigger (23 August 2011)

Maximal würde ich darauf hinweisen, das meine Tochter minderjährig ist und ich dem Vertrag nicht zustimme. Danach würden die von mir nichts mehr hören, bis es tatsächlich mal eine Einladung vor Gericht geben sollte.


----------



## Hippo (23 August 2011)

Und bevor jetzt der Einwand kommt daß sich die Tochter älter gemacht hat als sie ist ...
... wenn die keine bessere Altersverifizierung haben ist das deren Risiko


----------



## ibikus (25 August 2011)

Meiner Tochter ist genau das Gleiche passiert- sie ist allerdings wirklich 19 Jahre alt. Sie hat niemals eine Rechnung vorab erhalten. Der erste Brief, der von web.de bei uns ankam, war "die letzte außergerichtliche Mahnung". Außer einer "teuren" Telefonnummer gab es keine Möglichkeit, darauf zu reagieren. Am Ende hat sie aus Panik tatsächlich dort angerufen, um überhaupt heraus zu bekommen, wofür sie bezahlen soll, denn das geht aus dem Mahnschreiben gar nicht hervor. Nach langer Warteschleife konnte ihr der freundliche Herr natürlich überhaupt nicht weiter helfen. Letzte Woche kam das "Inkasso- Schreiben"- aus 25,-€ sind nun 100,-€ geworden, und wir fühlen uns 4- fach unwohler. Nachdem ich hier im Forum ein bisschen gestöbert habe, bin ich jedoch wieder ein wenig beruhigter. Also warte ich ab, oder!???


----------



## Hippo (25 August 2011)

Ich kann Dir nur sagen was ICH tun würde (und auch einige meiner Kollegen hier)
Aber wir sind doch etwas hartgesottener als der Anfänger dem sowas passiert.
Wenn Du Dir zutraust auch einem Mahnbescheid kaltlächelnd zu widersprechen weißt Du was ihr tun sollt


----------



## ibikus (25 August 2011)

Danke Hippo, das bekomme ich sogar "eiskalt" lächelnd hin. Nach Allem, was ich hier gelesen habe...
Gut, dass es euch gibt )


----------



## panikmama (26 August 2011)

Heute kam ein Schreiben von WEB.DE Kundenservice, darin wird meine Anfechtung/ Widerspruch gegen den Vertrag mit meiner Tochter als Anfrage bezeichnet und sie wollen zur Überprüfung der angemahnten Forderungen, eine Kopie vom Kinderausweis meiner Tochter und eine schriftliche Erklärung des Erziehungsberechtigten (die ich bereits am 23.08.per mail geschickt hatte).Habe das gewünschte mit freundlichen Grüßen per mail geschickt und das als letztmaligen Kontakt mit dem Unternehmen deklariert.
Bei weiterer Forderung und Belästigung, habe ich nun angesagt meinen Anwalt zu beauftragen. Mal sehen ob's nun damit erledigt ist?!


----------



## Hippo (26 August 2011)

Das war m.E. schon ein Schreiben zuviel ...
Wenn die was wollen müssen DIE beweisen daß die Forderung seine Richtigkeit hat


----------



## Reducal (26 August 2011)

@ Hippo, das ist zwar richtig, dass die das beweisen müssten aber "panikmama" lebt nun mit der Sache ruhiger. Natürlich hat weder web.de noch einer der Schreibknechte einen Rechtsanspruch auf so eine Ausweiskopie einer Minderjährigen aber der Zweck heiligt manchmal eben doch die Mittel. Bevor nun noch mehr Ängste geschürt werden und letztlich panikmama halt doch zu einer Überweisung gedrängt wird, ist so ein Ausbuchungsvorgang sicher auch nicht von der Hand zu weisen.


----------



## michelle2000 (31 August 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen.Habe gestern einen Brief von BFS Risk & Collection erhalten indem mir mitgeteilt wurde,dass ich 456 ;-auf das angegebene Konto überweisen soll,ansonsten würde mir Gerichtsvollzieher und etc.drohen.Habe daraufhin angerufen,weil ich mir das alles nicht erklären konnte.Man erklärte mir,dass ich wohl 2008 einen Anschluss bei Arcor hatte,diese jedoch vor Jahren von Vodavone aufgekauft wurde und Vodafone widerrum die BFS RISK Inkasso eingeschaltet hat.Tatsache ist:Ich hatte wirklich mal einen Vertrag mit Arcor abgeschlossen,doch die haben mir nie die Leitung freigeschaltet und daraufhin habe ich auch nie bezahlt,bis ich 2008 einen gelben Brief vom Gericht bekam mit der Aufforderung ich muss 239; an die Debitor Inkasso zahlen.Weil ich echt Angst vor gelben Briefen habe,habe ich mich direkt mit der Debitor Inkasso(die Debitor gehörte damals zu Arcor) in Verbindung gesetzt um eine Monatliche Rate in Höhe von 50;.zu vereinbaren.Die Raten habe ich dann auch auf den Cent genau zurückbezahlt!!!!!Der unfeundliche mann vom Callcenter der BFS Risk erklärte mir,dass ich das Geld auf jeden Fall bezahlen müsse,da dieses Urteil von 2008 rechtskräftig ist und dieses 30 Jahre gültig sei.Immer wieder musste ich ihm erklären,dass ich dieses damals schon an die Debitor Inkasso bezahlt habe.Ich fing sogar an zu heulen am Telefon,weil er mir einfach kein Glauben schenkte.Habe nachdem gleich bei meiner Bank angerufen und diese schicken mir jetzt sämtliche kontoauszüge des Jahres 2008 zu,damit ich beweisen kann,dass ich die Raten komplett bezahlt habe.Das doofe ist nähmlich das ich leztes Jahr alle Papiere der Debitor Inkasso aussotiert und weggeworfen habe,weil für mich die Sache ja scho 2 jahre erledigt war.Wie kann es sein,dass ich einen Schuldtitel,den ich vor Jahren schon an eine Inkasso bezahlt habe,noch einmal an eine andere Inkasso zahlen soll??????????????Ich bin total verwirrt und mir ist total schlecht,weil ich das alles nicht verstehe.Habe auch bei Debitor Inkasso angerufen um zu fragen,ob die noch irgendwas von meinen daten haben,aber die Frau vom Callcenter konnte nix unter meinem Namen finden und meinte,wenn ich damals die summe bezahlt habe,dann werden die Daten nach geraumer Zeit automatisch gelöscht.Ausserdem habe ich im Internet nachgeschaut.Arcor wurde wirklich im Jahre 2008/2009 von Vodafone augekauft.


----------



## Hippo (31 August 2011)

Gut ...
1.Fehler - Ich zahle nicht für was was ich vielleicht bestellt aber nicht bekommen habe.
2.Fehler - Ich werfe keine solchen Unterlagen vor Eintreten der Verjährungsfrist weg
3. Richtige Reaktion- Die Unterlagen von der Bank holen
4. Falls die einen Mahnbescheid schicken und Du Dir sicher bist daß Du bereits bezahlt hast >>> Widerspruch einlegen


----------



## Teleton (31 August 2011)

Halt, da scheint ja schon (mindestens) ein Titel in der Welt zu sein. Der Fehler war dann nach erfolgter Zahlung nicht das entwertete Orginal des Titels einzufordern. Außerdem müsste geprüft werden wann der Titel erwirkt wurde, vor oder nach der Ratenzahlung. Wenns vorher war kanns Probleme geben.
Da Vollstreckung aus dem Titel droht und ggf Abwehrmaßnahmen ergriffen werden müssen solltest Du zum Anwalt gehen.

Kann es sein, dass zwei Forderungen in der Welt sind für unterschiedliche Zeiträume/Rechnungen? Ist der Vertrag mit Arcor/VF überhaupt gekündigt?.


----------



## Devilfrank (1 September 2011)

Teleton schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass zwei Forderungen in der Welt sind für unterschiedliche Zeiträume/Rechnungen? Ist der Vertrag mit Arcor/VF überhaupt gekündigt?.



Das scheint mir die entscheidende Frage zu sein.


----------



## Ketzer2314 (16 September 2011)

habe mir das grade durchgelesen weil ich grade das selbe problem habe wie die 19 jährige die die 2te manung bekommt (sry wenn das jetzt nicht angemessen klang) naja ich habe jetzt mit einem kumpel drüber geredet und er meinte folgendes:

Kann dich beruhigen 
die inhaber sind

[XXX]

die machen das mit allen email anbietern
gmx
web
dem kunden muss nachgewiesen werden das er dieses abbonement abgeschlossen habe
hmm also gehen wir mal davon aus die würden versuchen deine daten rauszukriegen
Nur mal angenommen, ein Richter würde einem solchen Beschluss wirklich zustimmen, würde dieses im Sande verlaufen, da die Daten beim Provider nur max. 7 Tage gespeichert werden und daher nicht mehr verfügbar sind.

[modedit by Hippo: Klarnamen entfernt]


----------



## Ketzer2314 (16 September 2011)

sry wegen dem kleinen regelverstoß habs vergessen xP


----------



## Hippo (16 September 2011)

Wenns nicht wieder vorkommt ...


----------



## KaiHH (31 Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

wenn euch Inkassodienste anschreiben, mit unberechtigten Forderungen, dann teilt denen kurz & bündig mit, dass die Forderung strittig ist. So dürfen diese Dienste nicht mehr tätig werden.

Sollten sie dennoch weiterhin mahnen / drohen, dann hilft oftmals eine Beschwerde an das Gericht, welches die Aufsicht über die Inkassodienstleister führt. Bzw. an den aufsichtsführenden Gerichtspräsidenten.

Gruß
KaiHH


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (31 Oktober 2011)

Wieso nicht? Schon mal was von abgetretenem Recht gehört? Inkassos können ja auch klagen, wenn sie wollen. Nur weil der Schuldner meint, dass die Forderung unberechtigt sei, sagt dies lediglich aus, dass es mindestens zwei Meinungen zur Sache gibt.


----------



## KaiHH (1 November 2011)

Als Beispiel möchte ich folgenden Link anführen: http://raubwirtschaft.info/go/inkasso/hs-inkasso-uebersicht.html

Mein Hinweis bezog sich ausschließlich auf Inkassodienste, welche für andere das Inkasso durchführen. Dies hätte ich anmerken sollen - Entschuldigung.

Dennoch möchte ich weiterhin anmerken, dass eine strittige Forderung wohl kaum veräußerbar / abtretbar sein kann, da diese Forderung u.U. nicht vorhanden ist - eben weil diese noch strittig ist.

Auch hat ein evt. Schuldner das Recht eine mögliche Abtretungsurkunde bzw. die Vollmacht des Gläubigers einzusehen bzw. diese zu erhalten.
Gerne wird der Text (bei Anwälten): "...wird anwaltlich versichert..." in abgewandelter Form genutzt. Dennoch hat jeder Betroffene das Recht eine ordentliche Legitimation zu erhalten, um diese evt. auch zu prüfen.

Gruß
KaiHH


----------



## Teleton (1 November 2011)

KaiHH schrieb:


> Als Beispiel möchte ich folgenden Link anführen: http://raubwirtschaft.info/go/inkasso/hs-inkasso-uebersicht.html
> Mein Hinweis bezog sich ausschließlich auf Inkassodienste, welche für andere das Inkasso durchführen. Dies hätte ich anmerken sollen - Entschuldigung.


Natürlich können und werden auch strittige Fremdforderungen weiter geltend gemacht. Ob man das rechtspolitisch sinnvoll hält ist eine andere Frage.


> Dennoch möchte ich weiterhin anmerken, dass eine strittige Forderung wohl kaum veräußerbar / abtretbar sein kann, da diese Forderung u.U. nicht vorhanden ist - eben weil diese noch strittig ist.


Das ist ein logisches aber kein rechtlich Problem. Natürlich kann nur abgetreten werden was auch existiert. Ggf geht eine Abtretung halt ins Leere. Der Bestand ist aber nicht davon abhängig,ob die Forderung bestritten ist.



> Auch hat ein evt. Schuldner das Recht eine mögliche Abtretungsurkunde bzw. die Vollmacht des Gläubigers einzusehen bzw. diese zu erhalten.


Ja.
Abtretungsurkunde §410 BGB
Vollmacht §174 BGB


----------



## ibikus (8 November 2011)

So, nun ist es soweit. Heute ging der Mahnbescheid vom Amtsgericht ein. Jetzt heißt es keinen Fehler machen. Zwischendurch hatte das Inkasso- Büro noch einmal ordentlich mit den "Ketten gerasselt"- strebte schließlich einen Vergleich an. Wir haben darauf nicht reagiert. Nun also fristgerecht den Widerspruch einreichen!? Ist es jetzt sicherheitshalber an der Zeit für uns, einen Anwalt zu beauftragen, denn ich habe wirklich keinerlei Erfahrungen mit solchen Angelegenheiten, oder werde ich mit eurer Hilfe ausreichend versorgt sein? Grüße von Manuela


----------



## Hippo (8 November 2011)

Habt ihr Rechtschutz?
Wenn ja >>> Anwalt
Wenn nein würde ich erstmal nur vollumfänglich widersprechen und abwarten ob Klage eingereicht wird und DANN zum Anwalt gehen.
In der Zwischezeit kannst Du die Infos von hier bereits für einen ev. notwendigen Anwaltsbesuch aufbereiten und ausdrucken


----------



## ibikus (8 November 2011)

Hallo Hippo,

danke für deine prompte Reaktion! Nein, ich habe keinen Rechtsschutz- aber eine Bekannte von mir ist Anwältin. Interessant war für mich, erstmalig in dem heute eingegangenen  Mahnbescheid zu lesen, um was für Forderungen, und in welchem Zeitraum es überhaupt geht. Die "Rechnungen" scheinen danach allesamt auf das zu dem Zeitpunkt längst von "web" gesperrte Postfach gegangen zu sein.


----------



## Hippo (8 November 2011)

Gut wenn in dem Fall "fragen nix kostet" dann ist das selten verkehrt mit den Unterlagen den Anwalt des geringsten Mißtrauens zu gehen.
Aber bitte vorsichtig sein wenn die Bekannte ihre Spezialität auf dem Gebiet des Familienrechts hat ...


----------



## Teleton (8 November 2011)

Na ja, wenn es um eine Web.de-Sache geht sollte das eigentlich jede/r Zivilrechtler/in problemlos hinbekommen ohne das Spezialkenntnisse erforderlich sind.


----------



## ibikus (8 November 2011)

@ Hippo: sie ist "Familienrechtlerin" !??

@ Teleton: warum? ist web.de so leicht in die Tasche zu stecken? Dann habe ich Hoffnung!


----------



## Hippo (8 November 2011)

Na ja, ich hab so meine Erfahrungen mit (speziell) Familienrechtler*innen* ...
Die sind nach meiner Erfahrung ziemlich aufs FamR festgebissen
Muß ja nicht immer zutreffen, aber lieber dann noch mal blöd rückgefragt als hinterher blöd geschaut
Die Weisheit ist (tm) by my Opa ...


----------



## ibikus (8 November 2011)

Ein anderer Freund ist auf "Erbrecht" spezialisiert- auch nicht besser, was? Na ja, egal! Jetzt werde ich erst einmal den Widerspruch einlegen, dann sehen wir weiter. Warum jetzt schon "ungelegte Eier" suchen....
Wenn es Neuigkeiten gibt, melde ich mich und berichte, damit Andere vielleicht für sich einen Nutzen daraus ziehen können.


----------



## Teleton (8 November 2011)

Nach dem Widerspruch kommt erstmal das Schreiben :"Oh Gott, Sie haben Widerspruch eingelegt jetzt wird es teuer, nehmen Sie den lieber zurück, im eigenen Interesse"
Wenn dann (erstmals) eine Klage kommen sollte kann das jeder Anwalt bearbeiten, die erforderlichen Grundkenntnisse des BGB werden in den ersten 2-3 Semestern des Jurastudiums vermittelt.


----------



## ibikus (8 November 2011)

Gut zu wissen, Teleton! Danke!


----------



## Hippo (8 November 2011)

Wenn Du zwei an der Hand hast kannst ja beide fragen ...


----------



## ibikus (8 November 2011)

Klar, das werde ich mit Sicherheit tun. Danke euch Beiden! Wenn es etwas Neues gibt, berichte ich...


----------



## silvia 1960 (4 Juli 2012)

Hallo hatte auch Erfahrungen mit diesem xxx. ich habe dann doch zuletzt alles beim Gerichtsvollzieher bezahlt und damit wäre normalerweise die Sache erledigt und BSF dürfte keine Forderungen mehr an mich stellen.
Aber nach einer Woche hatte ich eine neue Aufstellung der Kosten und neue Forderung ,das fatale war, das sie auf einmal Kontoführungsgebühren zwischen der alten Aufstellung eingefügt haben. also so das es nicht in der Auflistung für den Gerichtsvollzieher standen.
ich habe da angerufen und gesagt, das sie durch meine Bezahlung beim Gerichtsvollzieher keine Forderung mehr stellen dürfen, da sich dadurch alles erledigt hat .
Ich gebe eich hier einen link zum nachlesen.

http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.de/2006/04/10/erstattungsfahigkeit-von-inkassokosten/

[Modedit by Hippo: Bitte Contenance bewahren ...]


----------



## Teleton (4 Juli 2012)

> ...das sie durch meine Bezahlung beim Gerichtsvollzieher keine Forderung mehr stellen dürfen, da sich dadurch alles erledigt hat .


Wer bezahlt hat muß den entwerteten Titel herausverlangen.


----------



## ibikus (4 Juli 2012)

Hey,

es ist für uns alles gut ausgegangen- wir haben nie wieder etwas von "web & co" gehört. Dafür hatte meine Tochter prompt vom nächsten "Verein" eine Geldforderung. Die scheinen ja regelrecht Jagd auf junge, unerfahrene Hühner zu machen . Aber die waren weniger penetrant und haben gleich nach der zweiten "Drohung" aufgegeben. 
Fazit:
*Lasst euch wirklich nicht so schnell einschüchtern!!* ...

...wenn ihr sicher seid, dass derartige Forderungen nicht rechtmäßig sind.


----------



## Reducal (4 Juli 2012)

...will nicht Unken aber das Problem sind womöglich nicht die bösen Anbieter sondern evtl. die


ibikus schrieb:


> Tochter ....junge, unerfahrene Hühner


Niemand macht Jagd auf die Chicken sondern dieses Klickibunti-Internet ist besonders für die Heranwachsenden eine willkommene Herausforderung.


----------



## nich-mit-mir (13 Juli 2012)

> Niemand macht Jagd auf die Chicken sondern dieses Klickibunti-Internet ist besonders für die Heranwachsenden eine willkommene Herausforderung.


 
Das da keiner Jagd auf Heranwachsende macht würde ich so nicht unbedingt stehen lassen. Erinnere nur an jennys-homepage / danis-homepage.de und deren Ableger. Auch wenn es dort seit langem ruhig geworden ist.


----------



## Reducal (13 Juli 2012)

...das waren ja selbst noch Heranwachsende (zumindest vom Geist her!)


----------



## Cyberjack (19 Oktober 2012)

Ganz einfach mitteilen dass die Tochter unter 14, 16 oder gar 18 ist und die Sache muss sich erledigen, da die eine Verifizierung des Alters anhand eines Perso-Scans o.ä. einfordern müssen - sonst ists auf eigene Gefahr.


----------



## Reducal (19 Oktober 2012)

Cyberjack schrieb:


> ....sonst ists auf eigene Gefahr.


Du meinst auf eigenes Risiko? Das gilt nur für die zivilen Belange, hinsichtlich dem Datenmissbrauch siehts regelmäßig anders aus.


Cyberjack schrieb:


> ...die Sache muss sich erledigen, da die eine Verifizierung des Alters anhand eines Perso-Scans o.ä. einfordern müssen ...


...steht bitte wo?


----------

